# 3 week old kitten sneezing - should I worry?



## Jerezgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and have registered to post my concern.

I adopted a 3 week old kitten on Sunday....her mother abandoned her and refused to care for her. I am now bottle feeding her.

I adopted her on Sunday and took her to the vet for a check-up on Monday morning. No problems were found apart from a small eye infection due to the mother not washing her and the eye took too long to open. I am giving her drops for this and it is already 90% better.

My slight concern is that she sneezes approx 10-12 times daily. Not excessive, I know, but I don't know if it is normal. I didn't mention this to the vet during the check-up because I hadn't noticed it at that point. Everything else is perfect....she eats, sleeps, plays, uses the toilet, bites, chews, purrs, etc, etc, etc. She is a very happy little cat.

So my question is.....is it perfectly normal for a 3 week old kitten who pokes their nose into everything to sneeze about 10 times a day? or is this something I should be worried about?

I am thinking (hoping) that if it was some kind of virus I would have noticed some kind of deterioration in her over the past 5 days, but in fact she is going from strength to strength. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd get her straight back to the vets, just in case, she is too young to risk waiting.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd second that. Would also add that at this age I'd still be weighing daily to ensure all is well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I would also go back to the yet to get the kitten checked, they can go down hill so very quickly, better to be safe than sorry,_


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

10-12 times a day seems a lot to me, but I haven't had experience of kittens that young to really be any help.
Our cat, Logi has a nose defect and has been a sneezy, snotty, gunky cat all his life. He sneezes about 5 times a day at most, which we are not concerned about (he is 2 now) In our situation, the vet isn't worried because we know that he is just prone to infections and irritations. I think with a kitten as young as yours though, it is better to be hyper alert than too casual, and so would recommend speaking to the vet at very least to rule out something more worrisome. As others have said, young cats can go downhill very quickly, so it is always best to be a little over cautious.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

All good advice given, hope she is okay, let us know how things go 

Well done you for helping this little one!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little thing  I'm glad that you are taking care of the little one so well though!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

While I think the sneezing _is_ excessive the fact she is otherwise thriving is a good sign. Nonetheless considering the initial eye problem it's best to have her vet checked. Personally I would call them first because you don't want to expose a very tiny kitten like this to all the germs and viruses present in any surgery, unless absolutely necessary!

Allergy could also be a trigger and I would also look to objects in the environment which could be causing this. You could try removing ie current blanket in her basket and see what the response is. Also if you use air-freshners etc these could well be at the root of the sneezing!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

First up, welcome to the forum.  Lovely to have you with us.

Second up - Well done you for taking on the responsibility of this little tiddler and ensuring it gets the best start possible since Mum doesn't want to know. :thumbup:

Are you containing the tot to one room or is it getting free-run of the house. Keeping the kitten in one room might help to pin down to something specific (if it keeps sneezing) but if it stops sneezing, or not as much, then you know it is something else around the house.

I think the phone call to vet (sooner, not later) is a good idea to get their take on it and take the kitten in if they ask you to.


----------



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

Try not to worry too much. Get your kitty to the vets just to double check for your own peace of mind.

Tribble was exactly the same when he came home with us. He had a little bit of an eye infection that cleared up after a few days but it's likely that his poor little nose is irritated by the unusual scents in his new home, especially if he's being a typical kitten and sticking his nose into every nook and cranny he can find to go exploring.


----------



## Jerezgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, thank you. That is fairly consistent advice. I will take her back to the vet just in case.

Although I have had kittens before this is the first time I have had one so young and I have never bottle fed before. So I feel a bit like a novice again.

On the plus side, she is very bouncy and lively and they eye issue is improving enormously. 

I am hopeful that it is not a virus as, like several of you have said, kittens can go downhill very quickly and she has been sneezing for at least 5 days (the time I have had her) and probably more, without deteriorating a jot. She just gets bigger and stronger every day!

If it is just something in the environment I can cope with that! Viruses scare the living daylights out of me!!


----------



## Jerezgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

Quixoticish said:


> Try not to worry too much. Get your kitty to the vets just to double check for your own peace of mind.
> 
> Tribble was exactly the same when he came home with us. He had a little bit of an eye infection that cleared up after a few days but it's likely that his poor little nose is irritated by the unusual scents in his new home, especially if he's being a typical kitten and sticking his nose into every nook and cranny he can find to go exploring.


I really hope that is all it is. She was born outside on a farm and lived the first 3 weeks in open air. This is the first time she has been in a house and so maybe that's all it is.....new scents...perfumes, sprays and all the other things we use!

Despite the sneezing her nose is never runny. Another good sign I hope.


----------

